# Wifi Connected, but Won't Download Update



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

Anyone else seen this? Car acknowledges there's an update available. Connected to strong Wifi (~20 Mbps using Speedtest on my phone from the driver's seat), but won't download. Tried the two thumb salute, with and without brake. No dice.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Everything you say looks correct. What about hitting the wifi icon and just double checking or selecting another network and then back to your good network, or turn it off and back on. Just trying to think though a few things to try that might jiggle the connection.

I had this same notice yesterday leaving work, I connected to my hotspot on my phone and it even downloaded on the drive home. I'd just double check it is truly connected by tapping the icon.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

GDN said:


> Everything you say looks correct. What about hitting the wifi icon and just double checking or selecting another network and then back to your good network, or turn it off and back on. Just trying to think though a few things to try that might jiggle the connection.
> 
> I had this same notice yesterday leaving work, I connected to my hotspot on my phone and it even downloaded on the drive home. I'd just double check it is truly connected by tapping the icon.


I did try forgetting the Wifi, then reestablishing, then I tried using my phone as a hot spot, which worked for the previous update, but not this one. I'm going to try the power off button, but that always seemed dubious as to whether it actually did anything.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Alighieri256 said:


> Anyone else seen this? Car acknowledges there's an update available. Connected to strong Wifi (~20 Mbps using Speedtest on my phone from the driver's seat), but won't download. Tried the two thumb salute, with and without brake. No dice.
> View attachment 27027


did you try running speedtest from the car's browser?


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> did you try running speedtest from the car's browser?


I had not. Just did. Giving 35 Mbps there.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

Alighieri256 said:


> I had not. Just did. Giving 35 Mbps there.


Thought maybe that would snake the pipe, but still nothing.


----------



## MachV (Jan 15, 2019)

I had the same problem. this is how Tesla service fixed it.

First off the new maps download is like 5Gig, so it takes much longer than firmware updates. like 1-2hours. Your car looks like its trying to download it.

the maps download gets "stuck". Service had to "Hammer" it. meaning reset and start the download all over again.

So be patient overnight, or ask Tesla over the phone to check the status and for them to reset the download if needed


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I'm looking at the top icon and I think that's the cellular icon, not Wi-Fi, hence the reason the car is telling you to connect to Wi-Fi.

Don't even think about comparing it to your phone. Too many differences.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I'm looking at the top icon and I think that's the cellular icon, not Wi-Fi, hence the reason the car is telling you to connect to Wi-Fi.
> 
> Don't even think about comparing it to your phone. Too many differences.


no, that is wifi, the cellular is the icon with vertical lines


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> no, that is wifi, the cellular is the icon with vertical lines


Like so:


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I'm looking at the top icon and I think that's the cellular icon, not Wi-Fi, hence the reason the car is telling you to connect to Wi-Fi.
> 
> Don't even think about comparing it to your phone. Too many differences.


In my case, I have a mesh puck sitting about 5 feet from the car, and it's easy for me to verify that both the car and the phone are connected to that specific puck. Also, that puck is somewhat far from the other pucks. So in my network setup, the bottleneck between the car and the modem is the distance between pucks. That makes the phone test quite relevant, though it may not be in other network setups.

I hadn't considered running Speedtest from the in-car browser before MelindaV suggested it because the early browser was so useless that I just never tried the new one.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

MachV said:


> I had the same problem. this is how Tesla service fixed it.
> 
> First off the new maps download is like 5Gig, so it takes much longer than firmware updates. like 1-2hours. Your car looks like its trying to download it.
> 
> ...


This is interesting info. Based on what's on my screen pic above, does anyone have a newer map?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Alighieri256 said:


> This is interesting info. Based on what's on my screen pic above, does anyone have a newer map?


mine has the same map version as yours.


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

Alighieri256 said:


> Anyone else seen this? Car acknowledges there's an update available. Connected to strong Wifi (~20 Mbps using Speedtest on my phone from the driver's seat), but won't download. Tried the two thumb salute, with and without brake. No dice.
> View attachment 27027


I had the exact same situation. Tried every kind of restart, power down/up, restart my modem, etc. Tesla had to resend the download.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

makes you wonder how often this happened when we couldn't see there was a download.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

Yeah, I got in contact with the SC, and after explaining everything I've tried, they pushed over LTE. So no real answer, but got the update.


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 13, 2019)

Try to disconnect usb stick and disable sentry mode, soft reboot; 
big chance it works


----------



## Cb49210 (Jan 7, 2020)

Lionheart said:


> Try to disconnect usb stick and disable sentry mode, soft reboot;
> big chance it works


Thanks. This worked.


----------

